# Hans Zimmer - Xmen:Dark Phoenix!



## AdamKmusic (Jun 7, 2019)

Seems to be a very moody / high tension soundtrack! Particularly liking the track "Reckless"


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 12, 2019)

I admit I've never really been into the superhero movies, but my buddy talked me into going to see Dark Phoenix at IMAX. The movie was actually pretty good........and the soundtrack? WOW! I closed my eyes often, just to listen. Hans did an amazing job on this, I found it very powerful, yet simple.


----------



## Ben Cepeda (Jun 27, 2019)

The track "Gap" has been on repeat for me. I've been missing the superhero sound from Hans Zimmer when he left the DC movies. This soundtrack is the lovechild of Man of Steel and Interstellar.


----------



## John Busby (Jun 27, 2019)

Ben Cepeda said:


> This soundtrack is the lovechild of Man of Steel and Interstellar.


^^this


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 27, 2019)

Ben Cepeda said:


> The track "Gap" has been on repeat for me. I've been missing the superhero sound from Hans Zimmer when he left the DC movies. This soundtrack is the lovechild of Man of Steel and Interstellar.



Same here! It gives me goosebumps. IMO, one of Hans' best in a while.


----------



## Mr. Ha (Jul 9, 2019)

For anyone who is interested in film music or the Dark Phoenix score, please sign this petition to release a second CD with unused music and experiments for Dark Phoenix by Hans! @Rctec 

https://www.change.org/p/head-of-mu...s-zimmer-87958d0b-fc42-4b8e-bed9-94f3f23ff4be


----------



## tmhuud (Aug 2, 2019)

Its out. And. Its wonderful.


----------



## Crowe (Aug 6, 2019)

Awful movie, brilliant soundtrack.


----------



## ghostnote (Aug 9, 2019)

Wait hasn't Hans announced a while ago that he won't score any superhero movies anymore?


----------



## Jediwario1 (Aug 9, 2019)

ghostnote said:


> Wait hasn't Hans announced a while ago that he won't score any superhero movies anymore?



Yup, after struggling with BvS he said: _"I have officially retired from the superhero business. It’s just me. I started to find… This one was very hard for me to do. To try to find new language."_

But a year later he signed on to do Dark Phoenix, and now he is doing Wonder Woman 1984.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 9, 2019)

Just from seeing the movie in a theater, I heard echos of Daenerys GOT in there. Which seemed entirely appropriate. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## CT (Aug 9, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I heard echos of Daenerys GOT in there.



Oh yeah? Loved her themes so much... I heard the first track of the Xperiments album yesterday and really liked it, so I'll have to explore this one fully.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 9, 2019)

🔥:emoji_dragon:


----------

